# Video of GAs before 2010



## Covenant Joel (Oct 17, 2011)

Are the videos of PCA GAs prior to 2010 available online anywhere?

I found 2010-2011 videos here, but I have not been able to find videos from before that, despite seeing mentions of webcasts going back at least to the 35th GA.

I would appreciate if it someone could point me to where those would be available as a lot of Google searching has not revealed them.


----------

